# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  سحـر البيـــان

## ابوعمر جمال حشمت

*وَمَا شَرَفٌ أَنْ يَمْدَحَ الْمَرْءُ نَفْسَهُ ... وَلَكِنَّ أَعْمَالًا تَذُمُّ وَتَمْدَحُ

 وَمَا كُلُّ حِينٍ يَصْدُقُ الْمَرْءُ ظَنُّهُ ... وَلَا كُلُّ أَصْحَابِ التِّجَارَةِ يَرْبَحُ

 وَلَا كُلُّ مَنْ تَرْجُو لِغَيْبِك حَافِظًا ... وَلَا كُلُّ مَنْ ضَمَّ الْوَدِيعَةَ يَصْلُحُ*

----------

